# The Lawn Forum T-Shirt Orders | Spring 2017



## Ware

There was some interest in doing a group buy for some TLF t-shirts, so we're going to try this and see how it goes. The shirt is a Next Level Apparel® Tri-Blend Crew that is 50% polyester/25% cotton/25% rayon jersey. The are two design options to choose from:

*OPTION 1: REEL LOW BERMUDA*

 ​
*OPTION 2: LOVE YOUR LAWN*

 ​
*PRICING*

TLF member wardconnor's sister is doing the printing for us (shopping local  ). She will print them for $16.50/shirt as long we order at least 12 of each style. I am going to add $1.00 to each shirt to cover the shipping charges to get them to me and cover the cost of the labels, etc I will need to ship them out again - hopefully that sounds fair. To keep shipping simple, it looks like a flat rate of $7.50 will cover USPS Priority postage to anyone in the CONUS. We will have to figure out something different if any of our Australian friends want to order. All that said:


*Shirts are $17.50ea
[*]USPS Priority postage is $7.50 for any quantity of shirts*
*ORDERING*

If you would like to order one or more, please send me a PM with the following information:


Name
Mailing Address
Phone (so I can text you in case there are issues)
Email Address where I can send a PayPal money request
Design Option / Color / Size / Quantity of the shirt(s) you would like to order.

Here are the color options, but keep in mind all the screen printing will be white (so don't order a white shirt  ). I also can't guarantee your color choice will be in stock - I will contact you to select a different color if there is a problem.

​
PayPal is easiest, but if for some reason you are opposed to using it, let me know. I don't want that to be reason someone doesn't place an order. :thumbup:

Let's set a *deadline of April 19* to get your orders to me - that is two weeks from today. Hopefully this covers everything, but let me know if I missed something.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ordered. Thank you for setting this up.


----------



## tbdh20

dfw_pilot said:


> Ordered. Thank you for setting this up.


+1


----------



## Mightyquinn

Order placed!! Thanks!!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Ordered! Nice that we can support local (even if technically not local to me, but you get it hehe)


----------



## wardconnor

Ordered.


----------



## Topcat

pm sent


----------



## nagol

Ordered...thanks!!


----------



## GrassDaddy

I checked my mailbox and haven't gotten it yet =P

(no real rush just being funny)


----------



## lagerman72

Ordered, I think. Thanks!


----------



## J_nick

Ordered!


----------



## Ware

The RLB's are outselling the LYL's 10 to 1! Order totals so far are:

RLB: 21
LYL: 2​
Our cool season brethren are going to need to step it up!


----------



## MarkV

Sorry if I missed it. But I didn't see a turn around time once the order was placed. Do you know that?


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> Sorry if I missed it. But I didn't see a turn around time once the order was placed. Do you know that?


I'm not sure, but I will report back when I submit the order next week. I think she does it on the side, and it may depend somewhat on how many are ordered and how quickly she can get the blanks from her vendor. Sorry, I know that doesn't answer your question.


----------



## MarkV

No worries. Is what it is. Thanks.


----------



## wardconnor

MarkV said:


> Sorry if I missed it. But I didn't see a turn around time once the order was placed. Do you know that?


She said once she receives the order:

"Up to 2 weeks. Sometimes I has been 3 weeks, depending on workload, but that would be the very longest."

Then shipping


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> MarkV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed it. But I didn't see a turn around time once the order was placed. Do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> She said once she receives the order:
> 
> "Up to 2 weeks. Sometimes I has been 3 weeks, depending on workload, but that would be the very longest."
> 
> Then shipping
Click to expand...

Good deal. Thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Hey so thought.. Since it looks like the alternative version isn't gonna get enough for an order, would you mind posting the image used so I can order through cafepress or zazzle?


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> Hey so thought.. Since it looks like the alternative version isn't gonna get enough for an order, would you mind posting the image used so I can order through cafepress or zazzle?


I hate that it's not going to make the minimum (the issue is the setup fee associated with screen printed graphics), but I'd be glad to provide the artwork. I will email them to you so they are full resolution.

I talked to wardconnor, and I think he is going to switch to a RLB shirt. Another option we could probably do is have yours screen printed with just the front TLF logo on the left chest if you're not into the bermuda/reel mower look on the back. Just let me know how you would like to proceed. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Some folks have reached out and we may get to the minimum on the Love Your Lawn shirts. Let's just see what it looks like on Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


> Some folks have reached out and we may get to the minimum on the Love Your Lawn shirts. Let's just see what it looks like on Wednesday. :thumbup:


Talked my best friend into a shirt (the neighbor MQ mentioned)... I think he's going to order her a LYL shirt so that's one more for them


----------



## Ware

touchofgrass said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks have reached out and we may get to the minimum on the Love Your Lawn shirts. Let's just see what it looks like on Wednesday. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Talked my best friend into a shirt (the neighbor MQ mentioned)... I think he's going to order her a LYL shirt so that's one more for them
Click to expand...

I'm going to make one of mine a LYL, and also order a LYL for my wife. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

I'll talk to my wife and see what size she wears and either get her a LYL one or switch one of my RLB to a LYL


----------



## Ware

It looks like we're now about halfway to the 12 mark on the LYL's... and 30 shirts total! :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice!!


----------



## touchofgrass

J_nick said:


> I'll talk to my wife and see what size she wears


Pretty funny that you don't already know this... either that or you are one smart guy


----------



## Ware

touchofgrass said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk to my wife and see what size she wears
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that you don't already know this... either that or you are one smart guy
Click to expand...

That's a guess you DON'T want to get wrong. :lol:


----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


> touchofgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk to my wife and see what size she wears
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that you don't already know this... either that or you are one smart guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a guess you DON'T want to get wrong. :lol:
Click to expand...

ALWAYS -- every time --- guess smaller  you're welcome


----------



## Topcat

LOL, I am dying right now. I learned this lesson years ago - the hard way. We have a store at work that sells Boeing t-shirts. I am not a big guy, but I like my t-shirt to fit very loose so I always buy 2X. I was in the store and picked up a few for me, then thought I'd surprise the wife and get her a few as well. And you guessed it, I got her a couple of 2X. She is not a big person, but I applied my logic to how she'd like her t-shirt.

Where was this advice back then - the conversation we had when I gave her those shirts is epically funny. 


> ALWAYS -- every time --- guess smaller  you're welcome


----------



## Ware

We're now at 9 LYL orders... just need 3 more!


----------



## touchofgrass

Topcat said:


> LOL, I am dying right now. I learned this lesson years ago - the hard way. We have a store at work that sells Boeing t-shirts. I am not a big guy, but I like my t-shirt to fit very loose so I always buy 2X. I was in the store and picked up a few for me, then thought I'd surprise the wife and get her a few as well. And you guessed it, I got her a couple of 2X. She is not a big person, but I applied my logic to how she'd like her t-shirt.
> 
> Where was this advice back then - the conversation we had when I gave her those shirts is epically funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ALWAYS -- every time --- guess smaller  you're welcome
Click to expand...

MQ is lucky I think... I too like t-shirts on the larger side so I can sleep in them. 2xl might have gotten him in a little hot water but he does know to buy big for me as I feel claustrophobic if it's too tight


----------



## J_nick

What are the order numbers at now Ware?


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> What are the order numbers at now Ware?


Looks like 24 & 10.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Wow!


----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the order numbers at now Ware?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 24 & 10.
Click to expand...

oh wow... so close...


----------



## GrassDaddy

I'll do 2 more to get us to the minimum!


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> I'll do 2 more to get us to the minimum!


Excellent! Looks like we're at 36 shirts total. I'll be putting the order together in the morning, so if anyone else wants one, please let me know tonight.


----------



## lagerman72

Ware said:


> I'll be putting the order together in the morning, so if anyone else wants one, please let me know tonight.


SWEET!! Is it bad that I already plan to cut the sleeves off and make it my mowing shirt??


----------



## MarkV

lagerman72 said:


> SWEET!! Is it bad that I already plan to cut the sleeves off and make it my mowing shirt??


Suns Out Guns Out!!!


----------



## lagerman72

MarkV said:


> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET!! Is it bad that I already plan to cut the sleeves off and make it my mowing shirt??
> 
> 
> 
> Suns Out Guns Out!!!
Click to expand...

lol!!! And the heat...................so hot to mow.

j/k, you had it right! :laugh:


----------



## Ware

Final numbers were 26 & 12. Working on putting the order together now.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Final numbers were 26 & 12. Working on putting the order together now.


Thanks for doing all the leg work on this Ware! I appreciate you.


----------



## nagol

Same here. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Order has been placed. I'll post an update when I get an ETA. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Looking forward to having an official "mowing shirt". I guess I better start that primo so I don't have to do laundry every couple days :shock:


----------



## J_nick

SGrabs33 said:


> Looking forward to having an official "mowing shirt". I guess I better start that primo so I don't have to do laundry every couple days :shock:


Should have bought more shirts!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Haha that's why last minute I decided to get 2 more. I was like hmm if I'm doing videos every day wearing the same shirt every day then it's gonna get reaaaaaally stinky.

PS. I didn't get my shirts yet, tracking number? =P


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> Haha that's why last minute I decided to get 2 more. I was like hmm if I'm doing videos every day wearing the same shirt every day then it's gonna get reaaaaaally stinky.
> 
> PS. I didn't get my shirts yet, tracking number? =P


Lololol


----------



## J_nick

We want shirts! We want shirts! We want shirts!

Any update?


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yeah I'm down to 2 shirts I can wear, the kids "helped with laundry" and now I can't find anything =P


----------



## Ware

They were delayed by the blizzard in Utah...

​


----------



## wardconnor

I'll find out. She told me that this is the busiest time of the year to get shirts done. Reason being is that summer time is approaching and a lot of people want shirts like J nick and the rest of us.

OK she just respond to me as I was typing this up here is what she said

"I'll check tomorrow. I talked to them yesterday and they were trying to fit it in between 2 huge orders...so... there's a chance they will be finished by Friday...or so"

Let's cross our fingers &#129310;

I should have a few extra shirts if any one else is going to want an XL. Can't remember what color I ordered.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I'm excited!! My wife is so going to roll her eyes at me lol


----------



## wardconnor

GrassDaddy said:


> I'm excited!! My wife is so going to roll her eyes at me lol


That look on her face tells you that she knows your serious/for real.


----------



## wardconnor

2 things I LOVE in life.

1.Grass 
2.Yankees 

















Oh wait... I also like mustaches.

Hey JD.. You really need to shave your chin and go with the handlebar mustache. You'd be a real sherlock lawn detective with that corn cob pipe.

I have 9 shirts extra. All XL for anyone who wants one. 6 RLB and 3 LYL.


----------



## SGrabs33

Looking good! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Are your trying each one on?

For quality screening of course!


----------



## wardconnor

Nope. Wearing mine.

They are pretty sweet though.

Maybe I should try them all on for QC. At this point they are out of my hands on way to Ware tomorrow.

Won't be much longer


----------



## kds

If you might still need help getting to the minimum on the Love Your Lawn shirt, I have one order to offer if it's not too late.


----------



## wardconnor

kds said:


> If you might still need help getting to the minimum on the Love Your Lawn shirt, I have one order to offer if it's not too late.


The order is done and processed. I bought 3 extra LYL shirts figuring someone would/might want one. They are all XL and are navy blue. They are also 50/50 cotton poly blend. If you want one I can ship it to Ware with all the other ones in the same box.

We have extra Reel low Bermuda shirts as well. Those are xl green tri blend. I think we have 10 extra of those.

Not sure what the cost is. Ware knows. It's probably around 15$ or so. Let me know immediately as we are shipping to Ware tomorrow.


----------



## kds

I'll wait for the next order... XL is a bit too big for this guy that wears S or M


----------



## Ware

kds said:


> I'll wait for the next order... XL is a bit too big for this guy that wears S or M


No worries. I have a feeling there will be another order. :thumbup:


----------



## MrMeaner

ill take a couple XL Shirts that are either left over or put me down for a couple on a new order - Ware I will PM you my info.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I got my tracking number!!


----------



## Ware

Working on labels... every shirt that is paid for should go out tomorrow for delivery early next week. Well, except the brown one on the bottom of the stack - it is headed to a couple of our Australian friends. TLF is worldwide. :nod:


----------



## GrassDaddy

make sure you out the label on the bottom for the Australian ones. that way when it gets down there its right side up!


----------



## MarkV

You didn't happen to put a sicker inside the packages as well did you?


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> You didn't happen to put a sicker inside the packages as well did you?


----------



## MarkV

Ware said:


>


Sweet. I'll be sporting that on my car then.


----------



## GrassDaddy

wow mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. lol we can't even get packages delivered that fast within our tiny state


----------



## AdamC

Can"t wait to get mine!


----------



## Tex86

I know this is an old thread, but next order I'm in for 1 or 2!!

Tex


----------



## wardconnor

Tex86 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but next order I'm in for 1 or 2!!
> 
> Tex


If your xl and you like Green or navy blue contact me. I bought extra.


----------



## Tex86

wardconnor said:


> Tex86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is an old thread, but next order I'm in for 1 or 2!!
> 
> Tex
> 
> 
> 
> If your xl and you like Green or navy blue contact me. I bought extra.
Click to expand...

I'm a medium. :-/


----------



## runrun411

Is it too late to get a shirt?


----------



## Ware

runrun411 said:


> Is it too late to get a shirt?


wardconnor has some extras in size XL. Send him a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

I have XLs

Navy Blue love your lawn 50% poly 50% cotton
Green Reel low Bermuda 50% poly 25% rayon 25% cotton


----------



## AdamC

All the way from Adelaide, Australia!


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup: Cheers!


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome!


----------



## Spammage

I unfortunately wasn't here in time for the first order. I definitely want to know when the next order will be placed though. These are great.


----------

